# 24" bike with air shock and disc brakes?



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I just made the decision to jump up from the $350 range to the $700. Opps. But hypothetically this could be ridden by all 3 of my children (ages 4, 6, and 8 currently) and with as much money as my husband and I spend on our bikes, it would be lame to be cheap on theirs (I think).

A quick search (okay, most of my work-day afternoon but it's slow) has yielded:

Marin Bikes | Bayview Trail 24" Disc | Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, and City/Commuter Bicycles | us

KONA BIKES | 2015 BIKES | KIDS' | SHRED 24 (are these air shocks?)

Specialized Bicycle Components

XTC SL Jr 24 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States

Thoughts on any of these? Am I missing any? It seems apparent that a lot of you guys build bikes for kids to keep the weights and costs down but that's beyond my abilities and knowledge and my husband doesn't have enough free time for that (it'd sit in my garage forever, I know).


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Rae6503 said:


> I think I just made the decision to jump up from the $350 range to the $700. Opps. But hypothetically this could be ridden by all 3 of my children (ages 4, 6, and 8 currently) and with as much money as my husband and I spend on our bikes, it would be lame to be cheap on theirs (I think).
> 
> A quick search (okay, most of my work-day afternoon but it's slow) has yielded:
> 
> ...


I agree, what is an extra few hundred dollars when we are buying $1500 carbon wheels? 

What are your plans for riding with your kids? Is this a play bike or will you be taking your kid on longer more technical rides with you?

Honestly, most 24" bikes have chain stays too long and components way too heavy. The one stand out with shortest chain stays is the Marin Bayview at 400mm in your list. It will be the most playful feeling and fun. The [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] are all super long in the chain stay area for a 24 inch kids bike and will be a long, slow handling bike. The Marin has the best frame geo in your list, but the specs are not as nice as some of the other bikes you listed.

All bikes will be in the 26+ pound range but can be made lighter with better tires, wheels, handlebar, stem, seat post, etc.. The Marin has the best performing frame platform to start from in terms of fun factor, but will require mods (as they all do) to make it lighter. Look at the Specialized 650b chain stay lengths at 422mm, just 2mm longer than their 24" bikes, to see what I'm talking about. Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

As posted above, I went with Bayview for my son because of the short chain stays. Added a $200 airfork and then just kept going.
I think the frame, stem and seatpost are original.

Now my daughter isn't into tricks as much as my son, so I went with a Cannondale race 24 since it came with an air fork. Used the stock wheels from the Marin and added disc brakes.

I will say my son noticed a difference riding his sister's bike. I think if your child is going to be learning to wheelie, manual and trail ride, don't discount the longer chainstays on the other bikes.

Heck most of those 24 have chainstays almost as long as my 6 inch travel 29er.

I had Kona shred 2.0- Konas are insanely heavy- wouldn't buy another one for a child.


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

There's also this option, though it's pricey!

2015 Transition Bikes


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Definitely not a "play bike", I don't think. We have some single track right by our house to start with. 8 to 10 mile loops, not very technical but about 1000 ft of climbing. We'd start there. Both girls did some of the trails there this weekend at the COMBA Take a Kid Mountain Biking Day on regular kids bikes (single speed, coaster brakes). If they are into it, and get better, yeah, I'd love to take them on more technical fun things, camping trips to Fruita and such. There are also some girls racing/ skills clinics in the area, the Betti Bike Bash (that starts races at I think 8 years old).

And yeah, the weights are crazy and discouraging. My 29" is 26lbs! And I know there are a few more options that are probably lighter and better spec-ed at the $1000+ price mark. I figure if she REALLY gets into it we'll look into those later, maybe when daughter #2 wants/needs the first bike. Although if the girls take after me in height they could be on full size adult bikes by 12 years old.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just signing up for info. I want to get my kids into a 24" next summer too. We do some pretty difficult trails and their 20" BMX bikes aren't the best tool for the job. But they sure have fun.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

My boy has NS-Bikes Clash Jr... the bike geometry is designed/built around 100mm forks. Finding one is the hardest part.

NS Bikes 2014 - Stay True!

NORCO is also coming out with a new high end 24" trail bike in 2015 that looks sweet.

2015 Norco Fluid 4.3 Kid's Bike - INTERBIKE Part 4: The Rest of the Best for 2015 - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Those are both sweet bikes. I can't help but notice they both have 100mm forks. Could this be a new trend in kids bikes? It makes a lot of sence to design a 24" bike around a full size fork. That would give so many more options. It would really give more life to a 24" bike too. With a quality fork, I could see kids riding a 24" bike until they can move up to a small frame 29er.

I really wish Airborne would get on board with a kids 24" bike. I'll bet they could put something very nice together at a great price.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

DC40- the specs on the 24" NS bike say it weighs 13.3kg, over 29 pounds. 
How the hell did they manage to get such a decent looking bike so overweight? 

Even if the frame geometry accounts for the tall fork and keeps the HTA reasonable, the handlebars are still jacked-up very high. Using strait bars instead of riser bars and using a -17° road stem would both help to lower the bars to a somewhat more normal riding position.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Weight is an issue... plans are to swap fork and components to lower the weight to about 24 lbs. Since DH season is coming to the end, I should have some free time to complete that project.

Geo is not bad when the seat is at the correct height for XC riding, which is even with the stem. I agree the strait bars and road stem would put him better position for XC riding, but we do a lot of DJ too... it is give or take, balancing out the type of riding we do.


----------



## karvanet (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought my little guy a Rocky Mountain Vertex 24" this year. It runs a Shimano hydraulic disc brake and an air fork from RST. It's worked well on the XC trails we ride and has also taken him down some green runs at Whistler Bike Park.


----------



## jplonks (Apr 15, 2013)

We are quite happy with Islabikes, they offer a 24" with a supension fork, the Creig:

Islabikes Creig 24 ? lightweight hardtail mountain bike for kids aged 8+
Ooops, out of the price range. Anyay, they have a review of the larger 26" model over here: First look: 2014 Islabikes Creig 26 MTB | Youth Cycle Sport

They also offer a model without front suspension:
Islabikes Beinn 24 - lightweight bike for kids aged 7+
But probably not what you are looking for...
Hard to find a really good, lightweight 24" bike with good (i.e. working) front suspension.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

jplonks said:


> They also offer a model without front suspension:
> Islabikes Beinn 24 - lightweight bike for kids aged 7+
> But probably not what you are looking for...
> Hard to find a really good, lightweight 24" bike with good (i.e. working) front suspension.


Thanks for posting this. I've looked at the Creig before but had never seen the Beinn. I may have to really consider this bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jplonks said:


> We are quite happy with Islabikes, they offer a 24" with a supension fork, the Creig:
> 
> Islabikes Creig 24 ? lightweight hardtail mountain bike for kids aged 8+
> Ooops, out of the price range. Anyay, they have a review of the larger 26" model over here: First look: 2014 Islabikes Creig 26 MTB | Youth Cycle Sport
> ...


Ouch $500 for a bike with a rigid fork seems steep. The C-Dale Race 24 is $500 with an airfork.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Ouch $500 for a bike with a rigid fork seems steep. The C-Dale Race 24 is $500 with an airfork.


Yeah but look at the specs. Its only 19lbs. It has a 1x8 drivetrain with a Cassette instead of a freewheel design. I'll bet its 4-5lbs lighter than the C'dale Race24.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Check out this new kickstarter:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1973083319/trailcraft-cycles


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Rae6503 said:


> Check out this new kickstarter:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1973083319/trailcraft-cycles


Those look very nice. I hope they get funded. How does kickstart work? Do you pledge to buy a bike or make a donation or what? Those look like great bikes, but with only 10 backers so far the chances of production aren't looking too good. Its a shame becuase this bike is really needed.


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

Fargo1 said:


> Those look very nice. I hope they get funded. How does kickstart work? Do you pledge to buy a bike or make a donation or what? Those look like great bikes, but with only 10 backers so far the chances of production aren't looking too good. Its a shame becuase this bike is really needed.


Let me google that for you

Wow, Debbie downer Fargo1! Looks like they are about 30% to their goal already with 21 days still to go. I bet many with the financial means would want to put a kids XC race MTB under their tree this Christmas.

They have 30 bikes ready to ship if you read the Kickstarter a little more closely.

This seems to be the exact 24" dream bike everyone wants if you spend enough time on this forum.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

PeopleForScience said:


> Wow, Debbie downer Fargo1!


Sorry, I didn't mean to be a downer. I really hope this project makes it. Maybe its just my lack of familiarity with kickstarter. I thought it seemed pretty unlikely to raise another $10,000+/- in 20 days. But I hope thats not the case. I'm considering making a small donation myself.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Trailcraft has a full website apart from Kickstarter Trailcraft Cycles It looks like the owners set this up as a regular small garage based business and already have frames contracted to be built to their specs from Asia. They are using kickstarter to promote their business startup in the short term but I doubt that the long term viability of their business hinges on selling out their current order in the next 3 weeks.

They have come up with nice 24" wheels. I wonder if they actually have an inventory or supply of 24 Rocket Rons tires since they seem to be discontinued from Schwalbe.

Total weight of 22 pounds for the aluminum bike is nothing groundbreaking. At over $2K, I would hope for a bit lighter bike but that is likely hard to accomplish using disk brakes and an overweight 1600gr fork. Maybe they can eventually grow big enough to convince a fork manufacture to build a kid appropriate weight suspension fork, modern day version of the SID XC for 24" wheels.


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

GrayJay said:


> Trailcraft has a full website apart from Kickstarter Trailcraft Cycles It looks like the owners set this up as a regular small garage based business and already have frames contracted to be built to their specs from Asia. They are using kickstarter to promote their business startup in the short term but I doubt that the long term viability of their business hinges on selling out their current order in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> They have come up with nice 24" wheels. I wonder if they actually have an inventory or supply of 24 Rocket Rons tires since they seem to be discontinued from Schwalbe.
> 
> Total weight of 22 pounds for the aluminum bike is nothing groundbreaking. At over $2K, I would hope for a bit lighter bike but that is likely hard to accomplish using disk brakes and an overweight 1600gr fork. Maybe they can eventually grow big enough to convince a fork manufacture to build a kid appropriate weight suspension fork, modern day version of the SID XC for 24" wheels.


Hi GrayJay,

Yes, like all great bike companies that start out of their garage (Specialized, Gary Fisher, Ritchey, Breezer, etc.) I am in the same position. Heck, some builders never make it out of their garage! 

The wheels are close to 1300 grams and are as high performance as you can possibly get! I have custom for Trailcraft Superlight 370 gram Chosen hubs laced to 310 gram 28 hole Stans Crest rims using double butted spokes.

I do have Schwalbe Rocket Ron tires, though the lead time is 120 days so they have not been discontinued. In fact, the latest batch seems to be getting lighter!

One correction: The Pineridge 24 is $1699 for the aluminum bike and it weights 22.02 pounds with stock flat pedals. I had some eggbeater pedals I threw on that were 4 grams heavier that the stock flat pedals. I am not sure of another high performance fully geared 22 pound bike (with pedals) and 390mm chainstays for $1700. Most are running a 1x setup and still much heavier, many with a 34 tooth ring. Also remember a modern day Sid 24 (if it existed) would cost $800 or more so keep that in mind. Finding them for $100 used is nice, but the RST at 1600 grams is a really nice fork. There is a video of my son riding Trailcraft Cycles here. He was the test guinea pig through the entire project, and his skills have developed really well since riding these bikes.

I've posted some more info on the conception and intro of my bikes here: http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...ineridge-24-high-performance-bike-940457.html

For those on Facebook, I have posted some 18.2 pound pics of a Ti bike here: 
https://www.facebook.com/TrailcraftCycles?fref=ts Please like and share my page with your friends who have kids that can benefit from a lightweight performance 24" bike! I appreciate the support!

Happy Trails, 
Ginger


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a quick, FYI. We ended up going with the Giant. Air shocks (the Marin was not), disc brakes, and most importantly IN STOCK before Christmas. I would have loved to support Trailcraft (we are in CO) but it just wasn't in the budget. Maybe in the future.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Kona makes xs size fs bikes now, if you are looking for a good bike for little people.


----------



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

I have been following these 24 inch treads. Thought I say where I put my money.

I went with this year's Cannondale race 24 for my daughters 9th birthday. haven't brought it home yet, birthday in January, but at the store I was impressed with the front shocks and overall weight. Also the Cannondale comes in two sizes, the medium has a bend in the top tube which helps with standover height when stopping on trails.

Wanted to get a used bike, like I did for her 20", but couldn't find a used 24". Local Bike Store had a sale going on for in stock bikes; at $495 ($550-55) thought it was a good deal. Especially when figuring in selling her 20" hotrock for what I bought for ($130) and the resale value of this bike in 3-4 years.


----------



## Coleman22 (Nov 2, 2014)

just a chime in here, I bought my 8yr old twin boys the giant xtc sl jr a month ago. while it weighs 27 lbs, they have been able to get up hills way easier than their previous 20" bike. the brakes are smooth and easy, the air fork works great and in terms of longer chainstays i dont think they care much. we have some pretty difficult terrain around austin and they are excited to just get through it. gonna get them some little BMX bikes off craigslist for messing around. 

in terms of weight, i was going to make their gears a 1x as opposed to 3x but they like the extra gearing. in the future i may swap out some parts to drop some lbs but at this point i am just letting them ride the bikes and so far its been a huge improvement in spite of the bikes not being super light. 

i was considering the islabike but opted for a bike with front sus and disc brakes as our trails are a little technical around here. 

in short, i think too much emphasis is placed on weight. the diff between a bike that is 27lb and 25lb isnt much for the kids, and they dont really care, they just want a bike that works well and looks snazzy.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Coleman22 said:


> in short, i think too much emphasis is placed on weight. the diff between a bike that is 27lb and 25lb isnt much for the kids, and they dont really care, they just want a bike that works well and looks snazzy.


No 25-27lbs isn't too bad. But compared to an Isla Beinn at 19.4lbs that 27lbs is a heavy bike. I'm not sure the shock is worth it. The problem with the Beinn is it looks like more of a hybrid than a true mountain bike. That narrow tube frame and that old style curved fork just don't look like its ready for the trails. Otherwise, I would be all over that bike for $550.


----------



## Coleman22 (Nov 2, 2014)

i did as much digging on the beinn islabike 24 as i could. what turned me away was that many people in the UK told me that the 24 is sized much smaller than the other 24's on the market. most said their kids were ready for the 26 by age 9. seemed like my kids were right on the cusp but i couldnt see them having much control on the trails with a 26. 

one other thing i like about the giant is tire clearance. im going to put some 2.3's on there for them. will give them a little more confidence in the rocky terrain we have.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

That is true about the Islabike. There are photos here https://www.facebook.com/groups/826309394088435/ (scroll down to kid on a blue bike) that show a kid who is 130cm tall with an inside leg of 57cm (translation: 51 inches tall with a 22.5 inch inseam  ) on a Beinn 24


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Coleman22;11655557
in short said:


> my sons's bike went from 27.5 to 22.78lb and there is a huge difference. and it only cost around £850 to build up over 1 1/2 years including the price of the bike so light kids bikes can be built on a buget. I could make it lighter still with new wheels although the frame is the limiting factor here.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

POAH said:


> my sons's bike went from 27.5 to 22.78lb and there is a huge difference. and it only cost around £850 to build up over 1 1/2 years including the price of the bike so light kids bikes can be built on a buget. I could make it lighter still with new wheels although the frame is the limiting factor here.


I'd like to see more on your son's bike, and how you moved from 27 to 22 pounds. Thanks!


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

bikebum said:


> I'd like to see more on your son's bike, and how you moved from 27 to 22 pounds. Thanks!


http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/lewiss-carrera-blast-919376.html?


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

dc40 said:


> My boy has NS-Bikes Clash Jr... the bike geometry is designed/built around 100mm forks. Finding one is the hardest part.
> 
> NS Bikes 2014 - Stay True!
> 
> ...


The Norco looks like the real deal at a good price.....


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Coleman22 said:


> just a chime in here, I bought my 8yr old twin boys the giant xtc sl jr a month ago. while it weighs 27 lbs, they have been able to get up hills way easier than their previous 20" bike. the brakes are smooth and easy, the air fork works great and in terms of longer chainstays i dont think they care much. we have some pretty difficult terrain around austin and they are excited to just get through it. gonna get them some little BMX bikes off craigslist for messing around.
> 
> in terms of weight, i was going to make their gears a 1x as opposed to 3x but they like the extra gearing. in the future i may swap out some parts to drop some lbs but at this point i am just letting them ride the bikes and so far its been a huge improvement in spite of the bikes not being super light.
> 
> ...


This is great to read, as that's what we got her. We haven't had a chance to take it out yet as it snowed 11" Christmas afternoon (and over 6" twice more sense). We were also thinking about switching out the front gear for one ring, just for simplicity.


----------



## Coleman22 (Nov 2, 2014)

^^it took my kids aprx 3 trail rides to understand the front ring shifting and when to use it. I coached them up a bit on that while on the trails and they picked it up fast. We rode some steep terrain last weekend and they walked it up maybe a couple of times. Seems like they are getting the hang of it. I think it's the big ring that they don't need but they don't want messing with their bikes at all. Especially if it involves taking away features.


----------



## wpgbike (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been reading these 24" threads for a while, and am about to undertake building up two (twins) 24" hardtail bikes for my boys, using older frames and components. While I do not have a lot of mechanical experience, it seems to me that you can build up a reasonably light (20-22 lb) bike with used parts. I will post a thread on the build projects once I'm slightly further along.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally got her out on it in front of the house (trails still too muddy and more snow coming). Brake levers are a bit of a reach but she seems to have figured out the gears really quickly, already knows which one she needs for going up the driveway.


----------



## mptango (Jul 22, 2006)

I was one of the first five people (according to my Norco Dealer) to get the Fluid 4.3, picked it up two weeks ago, really happy with it but it does need some work. The rear shifter cannot go outboard of the brake because of the indicator pod, will need to get a new cover. The tires are 2.0 's and seem skinnier and the overall weight is a bit more than i expected (29lbs).That said it's a great looking bike and the components are good for the price. The new Specialized 24 Camber From is $700 more and the Commencal Supreme 24 is $500 more. I already swapped out the septets for an old Carbon Easton one I had and am thinking about getting Schwalbe Rocket Ron's, they are wider and lighter. 

I did pick up a Supreme 20" from Highland Mtn for my other son and that bike is sweet, I probably would have gotten them both Supreme's but the Norco's lower price made it easier to get both at once.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

mptango said:


> I was one of the first five people (according to my Norco Dealer) to get the Fluid 4.3, picked it up two weeks ago, really happy with it but it does need some work. The tires are 2.0 's and seem skinnier and the overall weight is a bit more than i expected (29lbs).That said it's a great looking bike and the components are good for the price. The new Specialized 24 Camber is $700 more and the Commencal Supreme 24 is $500 more. I already swapped out the septets for an old Carbon Easton one I had and am thinking about getting Schwalbe Rocket Ron's, they are wider and lighter.


Curious, did you end up getting the weight down any more on the Norco 4.3 24"? Looking at one possibly for my daughter's BD next month, but she is just 50-52 pounds.

No way she would be able to ride uphill on a 29 pound bike, but she is an aggressive little rider otherwise.


----------



## mptango (Jul 22, 2006)

GSJ1973 said:


> Curious, did you end up getting the weight down any more on the Norco 4.3 24"? Looking at one possibly for my daughter's BD next month, but she is just 50-52 pounds.
> 
> No way she would be able to ride uphill on a 29 pound bike, but she is an aggressive little rider otherwise.


I actually weighed it again with a different scale and found with just putting on an old carbon seat post I got it to 27.5 lbs, with the lighter tires and running them tubeless I should get it around 26lbs, maybe even lighter if I can find a good price on a carbon handlebar


----------



## Ultraman mike (Mar 20, 2013)

My 7 year old daughter will be ridding a Norco 4.3 Fluid this year. I am making a few mods so she can climb in our area. 


Wolftooth 42T GC*
Shimano XT cassette 11-36
Shimano XTshadow plus derailleur
Oneup Radcage*
Raceface NW 30T chainring*
Wolftooth 10 mm chainring bolts 
Miche 12T first position cog*
Token 12T lockring*
Shimano Cassette Lockring Washer for 12 tooth Cog
Sram PC 1071 Chain

I decided to Change the 11T for a 12T first position cog . I completely remove the 13T on the 11-36 XT Shimano cassett. She will mostly ride in the middle and upper part of the cassette (ridding in Park City Utah) and use the wolftooth 42T GC as a bailout gear . This setup shifts very well... I love it.

I have also made the bike tubeless and will be changing out the stock tires to Schwalbe Rocket Ron.
Posted a few pics of last year... her on the 20". She can't wait to get out on the trails.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

/\/\ Curious, did you weight it stock?


----------



## Ultraman mike (Mar 20, 2013)

No I am sorry i didnt. I started to take the bike apart the moment I got it home. Most of the dead weight on the bike is in the wheels and front fork... a set of Stan's 24" wheels and a decent hub would do wonders for this ride. Depending where you live the stock drive train should work. If you live in an area with more climbs I woukd suggest making some changes... no fun for them to push the bike.


----------



## Flakarter (Nov 7, 2017)

In case someone is wondering, my 7 year old son's stock 2018 Giant XTC SL JR 24 bike weighs 28 pounds (even) on a bathroom scale. Not light, but the bike is a great step above the slightly less expensive offerings from Giant and other manufacturers. Air fork with lockout, hydraulic disc brakes, trigger shifters which seem to work fine for my 7 year old, QR skewers, etc. A very nice all around bike. 

I replaced the alloy bars and seat post with carbon fiber bars and seat post. I also replaced the tires with some Kenda 24" x 1.95" Small Block 8 Eight Fast Hardpack tires. Unfortunately, they are wire beaded because I could not find the folding tires here in the US, so not as much of a weight savings. And there has not been a significant weight savings since I added a bottle cage, kickstand, computer, light, etc. But overall, it's a great bike.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Flakarter said:


> In case someone is wondering, my 7 year old son's stock 2018 Giant XTC SL JR 24 bike weighs 28 pounds (even) on a bathroom scale. Not light, but the bike is a great step above the slightly less expensive offerings from Giant and other manufacturers. Air fork with lockout, hydraulic disc brakes, trigger shifters which seem to work fine for my 7 year old, QR skewers, etc. A very nice all around bike.
> 
> I also replaced the tires with some Kenda 24" x 1.95" Small Block 8 Eight Fast Hardpack tires. Unfortunately, they are wire beaded because I could not find the folding tires here in the US, so not as much of a weight savings.


FYI Ebay seems to have some great 24" tire selections right now. I just picked up a pair of Maxxis Snyper's for $49.00 shipped! They are a better off road tire than the SB8's and seal well tubeless.


----------



## Flakarter (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks. He rides mostly hardpacked and paved bike trails, so the Kenda was a good compromise.


----------

